# Interview with Natalie Holt (Loki)



## robcs (Aug 24, 2021)

I loved the soundtrack of the Loki series those year, so I loved this interview with Natalie Holt, the composer.


----------



## KEM (Aug 25, 2021)

Unavailable


----------



## robcs (Aug 25, 2021)

That’s a restriction by YouTube. Just click where it says “watch on YouTube”


----------



## Dr.Quest (Aug 25, 2021)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing. Just click on "Watch on YouTube" to watch the video. Interesting and wonderful composer.


----------

